# Có thai 4 tuần bị ra máu nâu - Dấu hiệu cảnh báo nguy hiểm



## minh (16/12/19)

Các triệu chứng bất thường khi mang thai khiến mẹ bầu lo lắng và bất an, đặc biệt là tình trạng có thai 4 tuần bị ra máu nâu, vậy nguyên nhân là gì và có nguy hiểm không?

*Nguyên nhân có thai 4 tuần bị ra máu nâu là gì?*







Bất kỳ dấu hiệu ra máu nào khi mang thai dù là máu nâu hay đỏ thì mẹ bầu cũng nên hết sức lưu ý, không phải tự nhiên mà cơ thể lại bị xuất huyết khi mang thai.

*Nguyên nhân có thai 4 tuần bị ra máu nâu là bình thường.*
*Chảy máu màng*
Trong giai đoạn mới mang thai, lớp niêm mạc tử cung rất dễ bị bong ra do nội tiết tố trong cơ thể mẹ bầu đẩy lên cao, đây là hiện tượng khá phổ biến và thường thấy nó cũng chính là dấu hiệu báo mẹ đã có thai.

*Quá trình làm tổ trong tử cung*
Ngay sau khi trứng thụ tinh và đã bắt đầu di chuyển theo ống dẫn trứng để làm tổ ở tử cung. Hiện tượng này có thể khiến mẹ bầu chảy máu nâu do lớp niêm mạc tử cung bị bong ra khi phôi thai bám lên.

*Nguyên nhân có thai 4 tuần ra máu nâu bất thường.*
*Mang thai ngoài tử cung*
Ra máu nâu khi mang thai có thể là dấu hiệu cảnh báo mẹ đang mang thai ngoài tử cung, nếu không phát hiện sớm thì khi thai nhi lớn dần sẽ nguy hiểm bởi thai ngoài tử cung sẽ không giữ được mà còn ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đên mẹ.
*Viêm nhiễm*
Bị viêm vùng kín hoặc nhiễm trùng cổ tử cung có thể là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến mẹ bị ra máu nâu khi mang thai. Tình trạng này nếu không được điều trị kịp thời cũng rất nguy hiểm.

*Tụ máu nhau thai*
Tụ máu nhau thai là một tình trạng khiến mẹ ra máu nâu và nếu ở mức độ nặng thì rất nguy hiểm, khiến thai nhi bị bóc tách rất nguy hiểm có thể gây sảy thai, thai lưu, tình trạng này thường xuất hiện ở phụ nữ lớn tuổi.

*Sảy thai tự nhiên*
Ra máu khi có thai 4 tuần có thể do sảy thai tự nhiên, nguyên nhân chính là do sự phát triển của thai không bình thường hoặc do cơ địa mẹ bầu để thai có thể phát triển bình thường dẫn tới thai ngừng phát triển và tự đào thải ra ngoài. Dấu hiệu là sẽ gây chảy máu nâu hoặc máu đỏ, thậm chí nhiều người lúc này mới biết mình đã mang thai vì thai còn quá nhỏ.

*Có thai 4 tuần ra máu nâu có nguy hiểm không?*







- Như đã nói ở trên thì có những nguyên nhân gây ra máu nâu là bình thường và cũng có nguyên nhân gây nguy hiểm nên tình trạng có thai 4 tuần ra máu nâu có gây nguy hiểm mẹ nhé.
- Khi bị ra máu nâu mẹ nên bình tĩnh không nên quá lo lắng gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe, mẹ nên quan sát xem máu có màu đậm hay nhạt, tươi hay vốn cục rồi nên đi khám ngay để sớm phát hiện có gây nguy hiểm hay không nhé.
- Lúc này, bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành siêu âm thai để kiểm tra xem tình trạng túi ối, phôi thai, nhau thai cũng như kiểm tra các bộ phận trong cơ quan sinh sản của mẹ xem có gì bất thường không.

*Có thai 4 tuần ra máu nâu nên làm gì?*
- Để chuẩn bị cho một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh thì bất kì tình trạng nào sảy ra mẹ cũng nên bình tĩnh và tìm hiểu rõ nguyên nhân để tránh việc dấu hiệu không nguy hiểm nhưng do mẹ quá lo lắng ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe.
- Khám thai định kỳ theo lịch của bác sĩ.
- Nhiều trường hợp mẹ mới mang thai 4 tuần nên chưa biết mình mang thai nên nếu sảy ra tình trạng này mẹ nên đi khám ngay để xem mình đang bị gì nhé!
- Nếu đã biết mình có thai thì nên có chế độ sinh hoạt và ăn uống lành mạnh, đủ chất dinh dưỡng, nghỉ ngơi đúng giờ.
Hạn chế quan hệ vợ chồng trong giai đoạn này.
- Vệ sinh vùng kín sạch sẽ tránh tình trạng bị nhiễm trùng âm đạo gây ra máu nâu nguy hiểm.
- Đối với chị em phụ nữ lớn tuổi mà vẫn muốn có thai thì nên đặc biệt chú ý đến những tình trạng bất thường khi mang thai nhé!
Cuối cùng momyvn xin chúc mẹ bầu một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh.


----------

